
Clubhouse for “X” - JM3000
https://sifted.eu/articles/clubhouse-for-x/
======
kacxx
We are creating in that space. You can say it is a "Clubhouse for sub-
communities / Reddit". [https://voicehub.app/](https://voicehub.app/)

